# Hunting > Hunting >  STAGS SHOT 2019

## bigbear

thought i would kick of this thread for 2019 with a stag i shot the other night.

----------


## stug

That is a ripper, well done!

----------


## Gkp

He can't of seen you with that black camo face paint. Well done! What area roughly?

----------


## Been Upto

What a monster! good stuff

----------


## bigbear

> He can't of seen you with that black camo face paint. Well done! What area roughly?


Inland from gisborne, heaps of feed around this year just need more rain and the east coast will be set for the roar

----------


## Nickoli

> Attachment 105718
> thought i would kick of this thread for 2019 with a stag i shot the other night.


Mate - that's a horse with a good set of headgear.... early enough to still be fat for eating too. Well done!!

----------


## Pongo12

1st stag for me this year

----------


## Kudu

> Attachment 105779
> 1st stag for me this year


Awesome Cam.

----------


## Mooseman

Nice stags @bigbear and@Pongo12, Well done looking good for the roar.

----------


## Sideshow

+1 two nice looking animals

----------


## 8pt Sika

I shot this on the 6th Jan

----------


## Sideshow

Sorry lovely animal and I’m sure you worked your ass off to get him. But I can’t like that he’s in velvet. At lest post rut he’s had a chance to pass on his dna. Nice looking stag though. Must be good eating.

----------


## 8pt Sika

> Sorry lovely animal and Im sure you worked your ass off to get him. But I cant like that hes in velvet. At lest post rut hes had a chance to pass on his dna. Nice looking stag though. Must be good eating.


It was post rut, he passed on his dna last year  :Thumbsup:  There's plenty of animals around to take his place.
He was hard enough underneath that I could have stripped him but I wanted to keep him how I shot him.
Plus he's also a nice match to an 11 pointer my wife shot 2 years ago to the day that I shot mine. They will look good side by side on the wall.

----------


## Sideshow

> It was post rut, he passed on his dna last year  There's plenty of animals around to take his place.
> He was hard enough underneath that I could have stripped him but I wanted to keep him how I shot him.
> Plus he's also a nice match to an 11 pointer my wife shot 2 years ago to the day that I shot mine. They will look good side by side on the wall.


No worry’s I figured you had a plan with the Euro mount.

----------


## chainsaw

> Attachment 105779
> 1st stag for me this year


that's a ripper for Nth Is stag @Pongo12 .... you can hang up your boots for the rest of the year now to give us others blokes a chance  :Thumbsup:

----------


## chainsaw

> Attachment 105718
> thought i would kick of this thread for 2019 with a stag i shot the other night.


congrats a ripper for sure. Really strong timber, plenty of beam and some great character in the tops

----------


## Tahr

> Sorry lovely animal and Im sure you worked your ass off to get him. But I cant like that hes in velvet. At lest post rut hes had a chance to pass on his dna. Nice looking stag though. Must be good eating.


The silliness of assuming that somehow genetics are "lost" when a good stag is shot is as silly as assuming that shooting inferior stags on public land will somehow improve the genetics.

----------


## scoped

ill get the popcorn

----------


## Tahr

> ill get the popcorn


There's none left. Its all been diverted for the 6.5x47 thread.

----------


## Sarvo

> The silliness of assuming that somehow genetics are "lost" when a good stag is shot is as silly as assuming that shooting inferior stags on public land will somehow improve the genetics.


Is like the same as when Rob Muldoon said 

"Kiwis immigrating to Australia will lift the IQ level on both sides of the Tasman"

----------


## Pongo12

> that's a ripper for Nth Is stag @Pongo12 .... you can hang up your boots for the rest of the year now to give us others blokes a chance


Hahah you'll be lucky mate. It's only just begun....

----------


## Sy270

I would've waited another couplea weeks. Still its a preference thing I spose - prefer em hard and polished up!!

----------


## 300wsm for life

This thread isn't about what you @Sy270 or anyone else would have done. It's for hunters to show there success and should be left as such. If you can't offer a congratulations then piss off.

----------


## 300wsm for life

Two nice looking heads there. Very cool.

----------


## JuneauEd

How did you preserve the velvet to prevent rotting, bugs eating or worse?

----------


## Tahr



----------


## kidmac42



----------


## Mooseman

Nice tidy stag there @kidmac42 your dog is looking pretty pleased as well.

----------


## kidmac42

Yea, it's an small eleven tho one tine  is hidden on the right hand top.
Ha! Miz the biz. Very personable girl these days. As we leave the truck I just say " we want deer Miz". She knows. 80 metre lower throat with 308 Norma.

----------


## stug

Got this guy last night.

----------


## Stocky

> Got this guy last night.
> 
> Attachment 106838


It's like a classy version of my stag last week. Mine was with a dirty bergara and suppressor. Would love a k95 one day.

----------


## Flyblown

My first stag for the year, stoked to get out at last after the enforced 3 month layoff. Thanks to @Wingman for the nice pic. Ate the eye fillets after marinading them for 5 days in the fridge... oh my were they just freakin' delicious.

----------


## Mooseman

Nice stag in some nice country, Well Done Flyblown.

----------


## Wingman

@Flyblown  I cant believe we forgot to take a pic of my massive stag.. equally as tasty too  :Grin:

----------


## Flyblown

Maybe I did take a photo @Wingman... when you weren't looking.

----------


## Hunteast

I heard from another hunter second hand that a Chch taxidermist was burgled back in Feb?? The guy lost his deer head that was dropped off - anyone heard the same? Don't know which Taxi? Sounds a bit odd to me?

----------


## Wingman

Ha.. I may have a few of those too.. 
I really cant take all the credit.. I owe that kill to my trusty spotter.. 
Skilled spotter is our @Flyblown , he had him glassed ranged and my scope dialed in before I even saw the beast.. 

We did get some pretty cool video footage of the stag above and his 3 larger mates casual reaction to his sudden departure though.

----------


## Nathan F

Saturday nights effort  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Tahr

> Saturday nights effort


At least you are getting out there Nathan. Looks like a very nice spot too.

----------


## bigbear

. Went out for one last look the night before heading south last week and was not expecting to see this guy. no knife or camera with me.He had a broken back leg, the joint was locked up and some thing funny going on in his hip. Getting the skinned tanned

----------


## stug

Nice Buck! A good one to take with his injury.

----------


## Nathan F

> At least you are getting out there Nathan. Looks like a very nice spot too.


Cheers BC. I’ve never been so busy with family etc. A couple of nights in the hills these days is something to be cherished for sure.

----------


## Tahr

> Cheers BC. Ive never been so busy with family etc. A couple of nights in the hills these days is something to be cherished for sure.


Good on you @Nathan F . Family first. Plenty of time for hunting when they are not relying on you so much, eh.

----------


## dale

Shoot this wonky 12 pointer with my brother

----------


## Mooseman

A twelve is a twelve so well done more to come hopefully.

----------


## Cigar

> Shoot this wonky 12 pointer with my brother


Really? I would have used a rifle.  :Grin: 

It may be wonky but its way better than any stag I have got, well done!

----------


## sambnz

Crap photo as I was by myself and couldn't prop this fella up for a decent photo. First stag of the year and first stag for the young dog. Great day walk in the Canterbury high country.

----------


## scotty

> Attachment 107051 Crap photo as I was by myself and couldn't prop this fella up for a decent photo. First stag of the year and first stag for the young dog. Great day walk in the Canterbury high country.


dog looks pretty pleased with itself.....almost like it spotted it shot it and your just there to take the photo and carry it out

----------


## 284 Gypsy

Wonky is good

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

Good to see that there are still deer there . Good one , late velvet .

----------


## Sy270

No need to get agro here!! It is a democracy we live? in with freedom of speech and all. Better to keep it cool head and posts what voice with recent events in Christchurch.

----------


## superdiver

@Spanners

----------


## Parky

Week or so back, fat as mud

----------


## Mooseman

Nice stag @Parky

----------


## Hunteast

I like the natural roughness of the timber - looks really good. Better than stripped velvet coloured up!

----------


## chainsaw

Very nice head, well done

----------


## bigbear

Been trying to get out at least three nights a week and its paying off. From the weekend holding hinds and moaning, about 38" high

Making the most off it and enjoying my hunting

----------


## JoshC

> Been trying to get out at least three nights a week and its paying off. From the weekend holding hinds and moaning, about 38" high
> Attachment 107609
> Making the most off it and enjoying my hunting


Wicked mate!!

----------


## Mooseman

Awesome looking stag , well done.

----------


## stagslayer 12

> I shot this on the 6th Jan
> 
> Attachment 106063
> 
> Attachment 106064


Nice one mate! is that a ruahine stag?

----------


## stagslayer 12

> Been trying to get out at least three nights a week and its paying off. From the weekend holding hinds and moaning, about 38" high
> Attachment 107609
> Making the most off it and enjoying my hunting


farken rippa mate! well done!

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Bloody nice stag @bigbear well done

----------


## Gibo

> Nice one mate! is that a ruahine stag?


Looks like gizzy blood

----------


## Steve338

> Attachment 107430
> 
> Week or so back, fat as mud


How old do you reckon it is? Nice shape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tribrit

Guy I got couple nights ago on DOC land

----------


## stug

Awesome buck, well done.

----------


## Mooseman

Great Buck has a really nice skin as well.

----------


## Stocky

Got this stag about a month ago. 10 points maybe 11 if your the jammy type it's a pb so happy as and have left quite a few other animals in the last year so gave in for the handy one while he was still fat. 
Don't know why I haven't taken a better pick of the antlers but oh well

----------


## chainsaw

> Been trying to get out at least three nights a week and its paying off. From the weekend holding hinds and moaning, about 38" high
> Attachment 107609
> Making the most off it and enjoying my hunting


Ripper mate, great timber and length in the tops

----------


## bigbear

Very nice stag

----------


## Mooseman

Nice looking stag,well done, some good animals showing up, love this post.

----------


## Cigar

Nice stag and pics Stocky, but isn't it a bit risky packing out the head right way up? Someone could see the antlers poking up over a ridge (or out of the scrub), think it's a live stag, you walk up over the ridge (or out of the scrub) and get shot at. Yeah it shouldn't happen because hunters should identify their target properly, but lots of stuff that shouldn't happen, does happen.

----------


## Stocky

> Nice stag and pics Stocky, but isn't it a bit risky packing out the head right way up? Someone could see the antlers poking up over a ridge (or out of the scrub), think it's a live stag, you walk up over the ridge (or out of the scrub) and get shot at. Yeah it shouldn't happen because hunters should identify their target properly, but lots of stuff that shouldn't happen, does happen.


Fair mate that hill was brutal the pack was empty at the start of the trip and had the entirity of the stag in in all bar the neck meat which was in my partners bag so need my hands back and was bashing through a lot of scrub originally so secured it in the least likely way to knock me over or get caught as that was the primary danger. I'd hope that no one is dumb enough to shoot at me in the open but I guess I should be a bit careful. I'd hope they would also have seen my partner bright pink and purple. 
I did put it on my shoulders once I got on the ridge top.

----------


## TheJanitar

First deer for me on DOC land. I think he must've gotten lost.. Write up incoming!

----------


## Dawg

Stonker @TheJanitar!! Awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman

Wicked stag, some people go all their lives without taking an 8 point Jap so I think you should pat yourself on the back, well Done.

----------


## skyflyhigh

Young blue mountains buck for the freezer this arvo 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dama dama

Good one @skyflyhigh should be good chewing.  Which block did you have?

----------


## skyflyhigh

> Good one @skyflyhigh should be good chewing.  Which block did you have?


Had smithys spur , was actually chasing porks but dogs were way up gully and I found this guy grazing away as I was heading up to them , surprised he wasn't spooked cause dogs ran straight past him .

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

This morning. .223 @ 140 yards. 3 roaring. 2.5 hour carry with the 2 hq, back steaks and head. Ouch.

----------


## stug

@Tahr you need a dog pack for Tilly, she could carry half of it for you.

----------


## Tahr

> @Tahr you need a dog pack for Tilly, she could carry half of it for you.


I thought about it when she was younger but decided that the weight bearing would age her prematurely (like it has me  :Have A Nice Day:  ) and I wanted her to last because she is likely my last dog. As it is she is wearing out faster than I hoped. She's 11 next moth and is quite stiff and sore after a days hunt. That was the 129th deer she and I have shot together.

----------


## nor-west

Great work Bruce looks to have the wairarapa throw back, you were meant to take the Saum though.

----------


## skyflyhigh

[QUOTE=Tahr;813335]I thought about it when she was younger but decided that the weight bearing would age her prematurely (like it has me  :Have A Nice Day:  ) and I wanted her to last because she is likely my last dog. As it is she is wearing out faster than I hoped. She's 11 next moth and is quite stiff and sore after a days hunt. That was the 129th deer she and I have shot together.


[/QUOTE  @Tahr good shit that's a deer a month so she's kept your freezer full! 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman

Good work guys hope they are going in our area tomorrow.

----------


## R93

Happy hunter from yesterday. Note the short arrow in the holder. I found it on the other side of some windfall the stag went thru and broke off. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Happy hunter from yesterday. Note the short arrow in the holder. I found it on the other side of some windfall the stag went thru and broke off. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Anyone that can shot a Stag (Deer) with a Bow is a hero in my eye - and in heavy bush like this - well what can I say
I was within 5m of a Stag this morning and could not get a bullet away - bush hunting is the ultimate hunting thril  - but with a Bow is a challenging and I imagine 10x rewarding when succeed

Oh - and the "Guide" in the above must of done a good job too  :Thumbsup:

----------


## madjon_

Son in law this morning,7mm08 I gave him in Feb.

----------


## R93

> Anyone that can shot a Stag (Deer) with a Bow is a hero in my eye - and in heavy bush like this - well what can I say
> I was within 5m of a Stag this morning and could not get a bullet away - bush hunting is the ultimate hunting thril  - but with a Bow is a challenging and I imagine 10x rewarding when succeed
> 
> Oh - and the "Guide" in the above must of done a good job too


I have shot 99% of the animals I have taken in the rut, well within ethical bow range.

I think it is another skill for sure but it is not for me.
Tracking the animals I have, that have been taken with a bow and seeing the blood loss and hearing their last throws, puts me off. That's just me tho. 
I just prefer the rifle. 



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> I have shot 99% of the animals I have taken in the rut, well within ethical bow range.
> 
> I think it is another skill for sure but it is not for me.
> Tracking the animals I have, that have been taken with a bow and seeing the blood loss and hearing their last throws, puts me off. That's just me tho. 
> I just prefer the rifle. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


It's not the range - I like you 99% are with 10-30m when shot/shot at - but its hard enough getting a clear shot with a streamlined weapon like a rifle - to use a bow and get it home is another story
I wouldn't have the strength to pull the bloody bow back anyways.

Is it true the arrow wobbles as it flies - not sure if wobble the right word

PS
 @madjon_
Terrain looks like my open areas with the Gorse - the quality of the heads sure is not same
Lovely looking head - and still looks like a young animal too

----------


## R93

> It's not the range - I like you 99% are with 10-30m when shot/shot at - but its hard enough getting a clear shot with a streamlined weapon like a rifle - to use a bow and get it home is another story
> I wouldn't have the strength to pull the bloody bow back anyways.
> 
> Is it true the arrow wobbles as it flies - not sure if wobble the right word


You can tune most instability out with heads and fletching apparently.




Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

You can tune out the wobble, its just harmonics, they still fly true.

----------


## madjon_

@Sarvo archers paradox,on release the nock end moves before  the pointy bit.hence arrows are matched(spined) to draw weight.wrong spine = left or right,

----------


## MSL

> You can tune out the wobble, its just harmonics, they still fly true.


Meant to say cant tune out the wobble

----------


## HLS

Thats a nice rifle, got any spare daughters? :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pongo12

A pureora double up this morning, they were going well too. Shot 10m apart 30 secs apart

----------


## kiwigreen

That bottom one looks nice and even with good timber. fuck I'm jealous looking at all the stags being shot on here and FB. Just 2 weeks until sika!

----------


## Pongo12

Had a good hunt with the young fella yesterday, he helped stalk in on this fella and get to 20 odd meters for a shot. He was stoked.

----------


## Southcity

> Had a good hunt with the young fella yesterday, he helped stalk in on this fella and get to 20 odd meters for a shot. He was stoked.
> 
> Attachment 108190


Great photo of the stag and your little guy. My oldest hunted with me from this age and I hunted with him a couple of weeks ago now 36. It’s a shame ‘joe public’ don’t see the richness of bringing our children up learning these responsibilities and skills. This is what I live. Well done , keep it up.

----------


## savage270



----------


## Tahr

Great pic @savage270. Nice head too.

----------


## Smiddy

> Anyone that can shot a Stag (Deer) with a Bow is a hero in my eye - and in heavy bush like this - well what can I say
> I was within 5m of a Stag this morning and could not get a bullet away - bush hunting is the ultimate hunting thril  - but with a Bow is a challenging and I imagine 10x rewarding when succeed
> 
> Oh - and the "Guide" in the above must of done a good job too


Nice looking bush ah bit more open than the shit I was in in the weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nighniz

last nights effort!

----------


## dannyb

Dunno if this counts but I shot this buck today, it's no record breaker but has a nice even rack and my first proper antlered animal, the 270 delivering the medicine yet again, this guy was a gift at 245 yards

----------


## Mooseman

They all count, nice one @dannyb. That's a nice stag also @Nighniz.

----------


## dannyb

> They all count, nice one @dannyb. That's a nice stag also @Nighniz.


Thanks @Mooseman, wasn't sure as he's a buck not a stag,  pretty pleased with him, we saw a few reasonable Red Stags but unfortunately they were all on the wrong side of the boundry on the block we hunted. Wished I had a better camera to film them as we spent quite a bit of time watching them but they were out of cell phone camera range.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Dunno if this counts but I shot this buck today, it's no record breaker but has a nice even rack and my first proper antlered animal, the 270 delivering the medicine yet again, this guy was a gift at 245 yards
> Attachment 108371


Nice Buck @dannyb, good one   :36 1 11:

----------


## tanqueray

No records broken here, but a very memorable hunt for a number of reasons, and for that hes earnt his place on the wall.

----------


## Tahr

> Attachment 108501
> 
> No records broken here, but a very memorable hunt for a number of reasons, and for that he’s earnt his place on the wall.


Nice. Good old Husky.

----------


## Pauli

Well done Mitch.

----------


## tanqueray

Thanks Bruce and Paul. Yes the 30-06 certainly takes no prisoners.

Big thanks to @Nighniz too, who was manning the roaring horn while I crept in to seal the deal.

----------


## madjon_

> Attachment 108048
> Son in law this morning,7mm08 I gave him in Feb.


So,some one on farce book contacts me this arvo and says the place looks familiar, what's the son in laws name and who gave him permission.
Really ?

----------


## bigbear

IT must have been the rocks that gave it away

----------


## Cigar

Or the gorse, only one place that grows in the Nelson region...

----------


## csmiffy

> Or the gorse, only one place that grows in the Nelson region...


yeah or the stones etc.

----------


## Shootm



----------


## bigbear

@Shootm nice stag mate. Is that the same stag you didn't catch up with last year. See you have taken the head skin are you getting him mounted?

----------


## Shootm

> @Shootm nice stag mate. Is that the same stag you didn't catch up with last year. See you have taken the head skin are you getting him mounted?


I reckon he was a 13pt last year. Still looking for the stag of 2 years ago, this fella has some pokes from a run in with something so fingers crossed we run into him again one day.
Yes planning on putting him on the wall.

----------


## stug

@Shootm he is a ripper! Well done.

----------


## superdiver

first red stag ever. Shot @92yds with the 284. 162 eldm entered shoulder and was stuck under the skin on the other side by the back leg.

----------


## Tahr

@Shootm that's a ripper! Well done.
 @superdiver that's a good first red stag. That's what memories are made of.

----------


## superdiver

> @Shootm that's a ripper! Well done.
>  @superdiver that's a good first red stag. That's what memories are made of.


You should recognise that scope @Tahr. Also took 2 fallow with it earlier in the week however no bucks so no pics!

----------


## Tahr

> You should recognise that scope @Tahr. Also took 2 fallow with it earlier in the week however no bucks so no pics!


Yes, recognised the 'scope. They are a good and reliable. Good that you are getting a few.

----------


## Monk

Morning guys.
Been chasing reds around the last week.Weather has been hard work but made the best of it.Off to chase sika for a week tomorrow.

----------


## Mathias

@Shootm thats a great head mate, be nice to see how he scores. Looks to have a solid 14 points to score from.

Some bloody good heads showing up from you other fellas too, great work.

----------


## Gibo

Ripper stag Ross

----------


## JoshC

Epic trip last week into Wanaka alpine country. We set my good mate Glen up on his first Otago red stag and he nailed it. Spotted this stag four kms across a valley on the first evening. Crossed over the next day - took all day, bloody gutbuster, then got the stag at last light. Absolute mission of a hunt, and to see him roaring on the bush edge right on dark was just awesome. Stags were roaring well all week, saw a few others but left them to grow. Around 50kms walked for the week, and hours staring through the binos. Flew out Saturday morning for a mates weddings, home late last night, now for a quick couple days at work, repack and away again for a few days...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

> Epic trip last week into Wanaka alpine country. We set my good mate Glen up on his first Otago red stag and he nailed it. Spotted this stag four kms across a valley on the first evening. Crossed over the next day - took all day, bloody gutbuster, then got the stag at last light. Absolute mission of a hunt, and to see him roaring on the bush edge right on dark was just awesome. Stags were roaring well all week, saw a few others but left them to grow. Around 50kms walked for the week, and hours staring through the binos. Flew out Saturday morning for a mates weddings, home late last night, now for a quick couple days at work, repack and away again for a few days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a beaut

----------


## Gibo

Cracker  :Ka Boom:

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

A bloody ripper

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

Another 10 pointer for me sorry lack of photos as rushed out of the hut as we were packing to leave and he started up in the creek 100 yards from the hut.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## tanqueray

Nice @25 /08 IMP, good trez tines on that one. What part of the country?

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> Nice @25 /08 IMP, good trez tines on that one. What part of the country?


Western Ruahines 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Been Upto

Awesome bro!

----------


## Dama dama

Some great stags guys.  Keep em coming!

----------


## chainsaw

that's a real ripper 15pts? @Shootm - taken in the tight stuff by the looks of it. On ya.

 @superdiver- good to see you blooded the 284.

----------


## Gibo

Might be a 16 with the little nub on the bigger side

----------


## Mathias

> Might be a 16 with the little nub on the bigger side


Yep definitely a 16 with 14 matching points to Douglas Score with.

----------


## Shootm

> Yep definitely a 16 with 14 matching points to Douglas Score with.


Yep 16pts but scores as a 14

----------


## Dorkus

what did it score @Shootm?

----------


## Shootm

> what did it score @Shootm?


Hang on Tiger I only shot it yesterday  :Wink:

----------


## Maxx

> I thought about it when she was younger but decided that the weight bearing would age her prematurely (like it has me  ) and I wanted her to last because she is *likely* my last dog. As it is she is wearing out faster than I hoped. She's 11 next moth and is quite stiff and sore after a days hunt. That was the 129th deer she and I have shot together.


My emphasis.....


Nice to read that, *Tahr*. I kinda recall a previous post quite some time ago where you were quite definite that she would be your last dog. Good to see there is just a little softening in that position.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mawzer308

Some nice animals being taken by all, Ross that stag is a ripper!!

----------


## Mooseman

Well done all you guys some very nice stags been taken.

----------


## 7mmwsm

I wasn't there unfortunately. 
Kids buggered off hunting and left me at home working.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Had a good hunt with the young fella yesterday, he helped stalk in on this fella and get to 20 odd meters for a shot. He was stoked.
> 
> Attachment 108190


 @Pongo12 have you shifted camp?

----------


## Pongo12

Yea I've left the paras now, set up base camp on the western bays for a while

----------


## nzspearo

Kaimai red and my best to date, topped off by having the boy with me. Story in the magazine section of the forum.

----------


## Tahr

Out last night. Saw a few. Shot nothing. Here's a "nah"...

----------


## Tahr

Haurangi Red last night. 15 yard shot.

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> Haurangi Red last night. 15 yard shot.
> 
> Attachment 108892


How are you liking the x bolt with the new stock

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

> How are you liking the x bolt with the new stock
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Loving it. I docked the barrel back to 22" too.

----------


## superdiver

That stock looks epic

----------


## bigbear

mates stag from last nightHe is over is wrapped

----------


## bigbear

CANT EDIT IT. but he is over the moon. Seen him a few times in last couple weeks, gave us the slip earlier on in the week. Then i seen him couple nights ago in the pouring rain on dark and thought looked ok. So headed out again last night and he was within 100m from where i had last seen him. Mate looked at me and i said what do you reckon. Looks pretty good to me and we both laughed about ground skrinkage. I said go then and picture tells the rest

----------


## Dicko

Here is a good stag from private land in South Canty a couple weeks ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Padox

Awesome stags guys got a really good fallow buck last night but can't figure out how to put pics up on here

----------


## Hunteast

That's a nice stag there Dicko. Great timber, wonder how old he is? Was he roaring at the time?

----------


## Dicko

Hunteast,

Got him during that fine spell at the start of the month. Wild stags up high were going to town as we the Waps and Euros lower down in the farm pens. Was quite magical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Padox

I

----------


## Cigar

That’s an awesome buck!  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Padox

Yes certainly a monster

----------


## bigbear

@Padox thats a very nice looking buck , congrates

----------


## DLW

> Here is a good stag from private land in South Canty a couple weeks ago. Attachment 108926
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was that stags antlers and cape on the roof of a parked up dmax at New Brighton beach?

----------


## Tahr

This morning.

----------


## Dicko

> Was that stags antlers and cape on the roof of a parked up dmax at New Brighton beach?


DLW, 

Not unless its been taken from the taxidermist.

Dicko 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 300winmag

Drilled this 10 point Sika Stag with the 300 win mag, across a bloody steep gully @ 320 yards. Dropped him on the spot but several hours spent getting him back to outside of the ridge. One of the most exhausting things I’ve done, thought I would blow the motor.



Going to get him shoulder mounted, got a spot sorted at home but need to convince the cook.

----------


## Mooseman

Awesome stags guys Well Done.

----------


## stug

@300winmag you could make a couple of good shangai's out of those tops!

----------


## Dicko

300WM,

Thats a few hours well spent. Nice animal, well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## chainsaw

Ripper Sika well done

----------


## chainsaw

> mates stag from last nightAttachment 108921He is over is wrapped


Thats a real big boy. Great timber- Congrats

----------


## tanqueray

Huge sika! You reckon he’s pure?

----------


## Gibo

> Huge sika! You reckon he’s pure?


I wondered the same.

----------


## tanqueray

> I wondered the same.


I'm certainly no expert, but the skull looks long, and the ears look rather pointy, although could just be the angle.

----------


## scoped

without seeing the skull and measurements, def a hybrid

----------


## Nathan F

Need to have a look at the skull and see if hes a T or a Y . Nice head either way

----------


## Tribrit

Def a hybrid. Minimum 60-70% red.

----------


## 300winmag

The photo is a little deceiving due to the angle, my mate shot an 8 pointer today which has taller timber than the 10 pointer.

----------


## Tinfish

Caught up with this fella early Sunday morning, still roaring well.

----------


## shift14

> Def a hybrid. Minimum 60-70% red.


 :ORLY:  ???

B

----------


## shift14

> Need to have a look at the skull and see if hes a T or a Y . Nice head either way


It was a big fat T.

B

----------


## mawzer308

A butt ugly stag with bad genetics, note his pedicules.

----------


## kiwijames

> A butt ugly stag with bad genetics, note his pedicules.
> 
> Attachment 109164


You shot a fuckin a unicorn. My daughters will be destroyed.

----------


## mawzer308

No more unicorns probably a good thing especially in his case!

----------


## Mooseman

He's an odd ball alright.

----------


## shift14

> Drilled this 10 point Sika Stag with the 300 win mag, across a bloody steep gully @ 320 yards. Dropped him on the spot but several hours spent getting him back to outside of the ridge. One of the most exhausting things Ive done, thought I would blow the motor.
> 
> Attachment 109014
> 
> 
> 
> Going to get him shoulder mounted, got a spot sorted at home but need to convince the cook.


Stoked for you fella, awesome to be a part of it.

Congratulations to all on their successes thus far in 2019.

B

----------


## chainsaw

> A butt ugly stag with bad genetics, note his pedicules.
> Attachment 109164


Good job to get that one out of the gene pool  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ham 7mm

Couple of Kaweka stags, the 8 Looks like it may have a bit of red in it, although it has a "T" on the skull and its 13" long which isn't excessive, The ages were 8 and 9yrs old with the 8 scoreing 160ds, was first trip with the new dog

----------


## Ham 7mm



----------


## Shootm

> A butt ugly stag with bad genetics, note his pedicules.
> 
> Attachment 109164


Nice work James  :Wink:

----------


## Moa Hunter

> A butt ugly stag with bad genetics, note his pedicules.
> 
> Attachment 109164


Not bad genetics that produced the odd shaped head. It is the result of an injury breaking a pedicle base and moving it when he was a spiker that caused it. Very unusual trophy and well worth keeping for it's uniqueness.

----------


## superdiver

Hold you applause gents. 60yd neck shot with the 284 down the body with the bullet stopping just in front of the back leg on the other side. 162eldms doing the damage again!

----------


## dannyb

Helped a mate recover this solid 8 pointer, he shot last week on DOC land he carried the meat but couldn't manage the head as well. He's wrapped now.

----------


## Mooseman

Ham 7mm great Sika stags, the eight looks pretty much all sika to me.

----------


## madjon_

Two more for Sakoson in law and his mate.

----------


## Sideshow

> Attachment 107751
> Attachment 107752
> 
> First deer for me on DOC land. I think he must've gotten lost.. Write up incoming!


So wheres the write up @Janitar did it get lost too :Psmiley:

----------


## Sideshow

> Morning guys.
> Been chasing reds around the last week.Weather has been hard work but made the best of it.Off to chase sika for a week tomorrow.Attachment 108582Attachment 108583Attachment 108584


Nice head you have there @Monk good effort in blocking out the road name :Thumbsup:  ........ but you forgot the you are here on the map :XD:  :Wink:

----------


## Pop Shot

@Shootm - any score yet for that horse with antlers.

Some really good animals being shot! Keep em coming.

----------


## Shootm

> @Shootm - any score yet for that horse with antlers.
> 
> Some really good animals being shot! Keep em coming.


Not officially scored yet. I roughly came up with DS 298ish

----------


## Mohawk .308

Not the best photo, forgot to take the camera that day and only had my old phone.

----------


## stug

Beauty Sika!

----------


## Sako851

On ya mate  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shearer

> Attachment 109604 Not the best photo, forgot to take the camera that day and only had my old phone.


Very nice. I do miss chasing the Japs.

----------


## Blisters

> Attachment 109604 Not the best photo, forgot to take the camera that day and only had my old phone.


shit how's that for a first post! brilliant

----------


## Sarvo

> shit how's that for a first post! brilliant


Yes !! @Mohawk .308 - you going to mount it ??
Beautiful looking animal - hard to beat the Sika fineness and lines and colors etc 

PS
Mohawk 308 - 243 nice little rifles ah

----------


## Mooseman

That's a ripper Sika Mohawk 308.

----------


## Mohawk .308

> Yes !! @Mohawk .308 - you going to mount it ??
> Beautiful looking animal - hard to beat the Sika fineness and lines and colors etc 
> 
> PS
> Mohawk 308 - 243 nice little rifles ah


Will get it scored and take it from there.
Have a bit of a fetish for little Remington bush rifles......1 Mohawk and 3 model 7s !! Would like a Mohawk in .243..

----------


## Sarvo

> Will get it scored and take it from there.
> Have a bit of a fetish for little Remington bush rifles......1 Mohawk and 3 model 7s !! Would like a Mohawk in .243..


Another advantage with a good Sika mount - they are not invasive in the living area 
It would look great - even if the score is not 180+

Well done - hate myself for not venturing in after them more often when lived near Taupo 20-30 years ago :-(

----------


## superdiver

Holy shit what a sika!

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Will get it scored and take it from there.
> Have a bit of a fetish for little Remington bush rifles......1 Mohawk and 3 model 7s !! Would like a Mohawk in .243..


Scores not everything. That's a very pretty head and animal. Some high scoring heads are ugly.

----------


## Shootm

> Attachment 109604 Not the best photo, forgot to take the camera that day and only had my old phone.


Very nice  :Cool:

----------


## Mooseman

He should score well as he is very even, but as stated score isn't everything, eye appeal is important also and he looks good.

----------


## Rusky

11pt Stag from East Cape a week ago. Moaning with a few Hinds in tow. My uncles best stag to date, very happy for him and satisfying as he taught me 15 years ago to hunt, so to witness this all unfold was a privilege.

----------


## stevodog

just got back from weekend down Opotiki way. I have been up and down there a bit over last three weeks with the roar being a bit patchy.
Heard this fella moaning and closed distance on him in his rohe. 
Gave him a moan and he trotted straight along his track and into a 165gr speer at 20m.
Wouldn't mind a few more that behave like that.

----------


## superdiver

Well done stevo!

----------


## MSL

> Will get it scored and take it from there.
> Have a bit of a fetish for little Remington bush rifles......1 Mohawk and 3 model 7s !! Would like a Mohawk in .243..


Ive got one in .222 sitting in the safe, neat little rifle

----------


## Scouser

> Attachment 109604 Not the best photo, forgot to take the camera that day and only had my old phone.


Beauty.......would give my left swinger for that........ :ORLY:

----------


## Sarvo

> I’ve got one in .222 sitting in the safe, neat little rifle


Really - did not know they came in 222
Not many around obviously

----------


## MSL

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remington_Model_600

----------


## Chur Bay

Got this guy on Sunday. Still roaring not hard out though. Managed to coax him in.stoked

----------


## Sideshow

Love ya laser dogs eyes there @Chur Bay is that in the Kaimais?

----------


## Chur Bay

Nah. Further south.

----------


## Sideshow

:Thumbsup:

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> Attachment 109604 Not the best photo, forgot to take the camera that day and only had my old phone.


Very nice stag

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## 300_BLK

First public land fallow stag.

Watched him come in croaking hard and steal the ladies off another young fulla. Left him for the afternoon to do his thing then came back in the evening to turn him into sausages.

Pretty badly hurt when he was young, hence the deformed right side.

Mature 8 year old!

Loved it, he is going on the wall. Total trophy!!

----------


## mawzer308

Flew the old boy up for his 60th and we managed to get his first Ruahine red, a nice 9 point stag.

----------


## Gibo

Shit hot :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mooseman

Nice work guys

----------


## Flyblown

Am I correct in thinking that we got through this year's roar without a major firearms safety incident? No one has been shot accidentally?

----------


## Mooseman

Could be right, but that's a good thing I think in light of the current gun situation.

----------


## Hunteast

Very true - though duck shooting season just around the corner..

----------


## Sako851

Yeah I was thinking with all the heat recently if we had a hunting mishap or worse a death theyll look at snatching it away.

Beautiful stags boys !

----------


## Kudu

> Attachment 109838
> 
> First public land fallow stag.
> 
> Watched him come in croaking hard and steal the ladies off another young fulla. Left him for the afternoon to do his thing then came back in the evening to turn him into sausages.
> 
> Pretty badly hurt when he was young, hence the deformed right side.
> 
> Mature 8 year old!
> ...


Was the old injury on the opposite side of the bad antler??

BTW those are some freaky sunglasses!!!

----------


## Tahr

March/April...

----------


## Dama dama

That's a nice fallow head in the middle @Tahr

----------


## Tahr

Rutting tonight and holding a hind. A not very flash 8 pointer.

----------


## Mooseman

Nice, Tilly looks pleased.

----------


## Tahr

> Nice, Tilly looks pleased.


Thanks. She should be. I couldn't find it for ages and had given up, but after I had climbed up the slip I shot it on a bit she ducked into the bush and found it about  25 yards away. I had been looking too low down, but once she crossed the scent on the slip it was easy peasy for her. That's a problem with the Barnes - not much of a blood trail - in this case not even a drop.

----------


## Mooseman

Strange the exit wound looks bloody, usually if the bullet exits you do get a trail, that's where a good dog earns her keep. What caliber, 270 WSM ?

----------


## Tahr

> Strange the exit wound looks bloody, usually if the bullet exits you do get a trail, that's where a good dog earns her keep. What caliber, 270 WSM ?


Yes. 270wsm. 129 grn Barnes LRX @ 3280. 350 yards.

----------


## TeRei

> Thanks. She should be. I couldn't find it for ages and had given up, but after I had climbed up the slip I shot it on a bit she ducked into the bush and found it about  25 yards away. I had been looking too low down, but once she crossed the scent on the slip it was easy peasy for her. That's a problem with the Barnes - not much of a blood trail - in this case not even a drop.


Right about the Barnes"blood" trail.

----------


## Padox

> I


Just got this boy scored 232

----------


## Tahr

Went out tonight and lucked onto this chap freshening himself up after the roar.

----------


## Chur Bay

Very nice :Cool: 
What sort of Douglas score would that be? Ballpark?

----------


## Tahr

> Very nice
> What sort of Douglas score would that be? Ballpark?


240 or so

Its only 30" long.

----------


## superdiver

First sika. 100yd shot through the throat with the 162eldms out of the 284. @Sika Seeker

----------


## Sika Seeker

Nice one bro! One of the spots on my map? Looks to be up high near the top
 @superdiver

----------


## Pongo12

Few stags from April, plenty of roaring action

----------


## FRST

> Attachment 110763
> Few stags from April, plenty of roaring action


Third from the right is a bizarre beast!

----------


## Tahr

Another pic of last night's stag.

----------


## Mooseman

Your doing well @Tahr nice stag.

----------


## superdiver

> Nice one bro! One of the spots on my map? Looks to be up high near the top
>  @superdiver


Yeah the spot where you glass the clearings out to 500~ except it popped out on the bush edge 100yds below us on that steep shit

----------


## Lucky

Jeez you been busy a busy boy Pongo

----------


## madmaori

Bloody hell lads , do some of you even work?!
Nice collection  :Cool:

----------


## Tahr

> Bloody hell lads , do some of you even work?!
> Nice collection


Some, semi-retired.
Some, farmers.
We are the privileged  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sideshow

> Another pic of last night's stag.
> 
> Attachment 110795


That looks to be a very even stag @Tahr

----------


## chainsaw

> Third from the right is a bizarre beast!


And the one to the left of that looks like a younger mirror image. Maybe grandad & grandson

----------


## Mohawk .308

This fella came into a roar this morning, while I was sorting him out another Stag roared about 100m away. Fun times

----------


## Gibo

Cracker!!

----------


## Mooseman

Very nice

----------


## Mohawk .308

The photo makes him look a bit bigger than he was, he was a very small animal.

----------


## Rusky

My attempts at sika this week. Passed up a few nosey spikers and Hinds before finally finding this guy.

----------


## Huntn

Sika from April, Kaimanawa's.

----------


## Gibo

> My attempts at sika this week. Passed up a few nosey spikers and Hinds before finally finding this guy.
> 
> Attachment 111555


I like that head :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sarvo

> I like that head


Both good - like to know age of @Huntn 
Looks like an old Stag

----------


## Cigar

> I like that head


Nice rifle too!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Mooseman

Nice looking sika alright, here's my Sambar from yesterday

----------


## hebe

I made an account here a while back and only just remembered this password again. Anyway to bolster my post count heres my roar effort, managed to bag this one out of the Waiokotore Stream with my dog. It was his first stag and so I'm currently working on a euro mount for it.

----------


## Gkp



----------


## Gkp

Finally figured out how to post a photo, not too flash at the techo stuff. Shot the above 14 over the roar

----------


## Gibo

> Finally figured out how to post a photo, not too flash at the techo stuff. Shot the above 14 over the roar


Its a goodie  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gkp

This was another one, I thought he was a 12. Still a cool looking animal

----------


## Mathias

> Attachment 111691
> This was another one, I thought he was a 12. Still a cool looking animal


I can count up to 12 points  :Wink:

----------


## Gkp

> I can count up to 12 points


I am not sure if count that wee point

----------


## chainsaw

yep, i get 12 too. Pity he's missing the bey tines, hey but a VERY nice head. Well done

----------


## Mooseman

They are some nice looking reds guys, by all accounts it has been a good roar for a lot of guys.

----------


## Mathias

> I am not sure if count that wee point


Going by the pix, it's a point.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## Hunty1

> I am not sure if count that wee point


If you can hang a ring on it it counts doesn't it? 

looks like you had a good roar!

----------


## Mooseman

> If you can hang a ring on it it counts doesn't it? 
> 
> looks like you had a good roar!


Yep that's what I have always been told.

----------


## Shootm

> Sika from April, Kaimanawa's.
> Attachment 111572


Nice stag :Cool:

----------


## Mathias

> Nice stag


Talking of nice stags @Shootm, have you had yours scored yet?

----------


## Shootm

> Talking of nice stags @Shootm, have you had yours scored yet?


Not yet. We have our local DA trophy night coming up soon. If I remember I’ll put it on here.

----------


## Mathias

> Not yet. We have our local DA trophy night coming up soon. If I remember I’ll put it on here.


You will be sending it to Wellington for the Nationals then.

----------


## Shootm

> You will be sending it to Wellington for the Nationals then.


Yeah mate.

----------


## Mathias

> Yeah mate.


Sweet, I'll get my grubby mits on it then  :Thumbsup:

----------


## craigc

This thing took off in front of me this afternoon, I made a snap decision to shoot it and as it went through a clearing I managed to get a shot in it on the run (I don't normally do that!). Eva tracked it for over 500 yards, with a good blood trail through the bush. I managed to get another shot into it and there it lay.

13 points and evidence that there's still good blood lines in the Remutuka area - although this was shot on private property; very close to the Remutukas.

----------


## chainsaw

Congrats, very nice head showing the strength of Windsor blood lines that first stocked the area. A nice throw back throw back on the left tops.

----------


## Mooseman

That's a awesome stag @craigc love the curves of the tines.

----------


## Moa Hunter

Outstanding Treys

----------


## Mohawk .308

What a fantastic head, congratulations

----------


## Sideshow

Nice head @craigc that first pick I thought I spied a red ear tag :Zomg: 
Nar just someone thinks his moderator is electric  :Wink:  must work you shocked him  :Thumbsup:

----------


## stug

Nicce work, well done Eva on the tracking!

----------


## Pop Shot

You beauty @craigc

----------


## Tahr

> You beauty @craigc


 @Pop Shot Shame he didn't pop out when you were up there with Craig.

----------


## Micky Duck

awesome head...give that dog a pat,great work Eva....

----------


## ZQLewis

That's a great head. Really good to see some good blood in the North island free rang herd.
Z

----------


## Tahr

> That's a great head. Really good to see some good blood in the North island free rang herd.
> Z


You should ask  @craigc to post a pic of all of his Rimutaka heads lined up - they are an outstanding collection.

----------


## ZQLewis

Best show off my head as well.
First my son's then my head. Sons is a typical inland Otago head, a little on the small side but a nice 12 pointer for a teenager's first head.
Mine was a large bodied heavy 15 pointer.  Both free range shot on private land. Mine was shot a couple of kilometers away from my son's and was not far from the deer fence onto a game farm. Possibly attracted by the hind's behind the wire as i saw several, one was a really wide and long 12 pointer but was weak in the lower points.  
From the look of mine I would say he has some imported blood.


Possibly not the best photo of the lad and his deer but he dose not like having images posted so this covers his face to some extent.
It fell about 40 mtr down the hill and broke off in the skull.



Bugger did not want that sideways image to come up
Z

----------


## Sideshow

Holly cow that’s huge @ZQLewis was it feeding on them little blue pills? :Zomg:  :XD:  :Wink:

----------


## ZQLewis

Big sucker alright, Big front end, shoulders, forelegs etc but thin in the back end. 
I think I got lucky and picked up one that had some escaped blood lines.  
Z

----------


## Mooseman

Two very nice stags, the 15 is a thumper Well Done to you both.

----------


## Gkp

Shit what a thumper of a 15, good work!

----------


## ZQLewis

Thanks Guy's,
Over 3 days we saw a few stag's, The full range from 4 to 14 points and 2 really nice ones. My 15 and a 16. The 16 was much lighter timbered and not as wide. 
The other that got my attention was a wide strong 12 pointer but I left him as his lower points where weak. 
Big country but you can see a few animals if you get some height and sit and glass. 
This is one of the Valleys we hunted.  Saw several deer in that far basin above the tree line but we did not have to go that far. After checking the valley out hunted off a stock trail about 2/3 the way up from the valley floor.

Z

----------


## Yesmate

Was bush stalking for a hind,took this guy out with a running shot when I saw his head cos I felt bad for him

----------


## Mooseman

Hard case head on that one @Yesmate, nice shot placement too.

----------


## Yesmate

> Hard case head on that one @Yesmate, nice shot placement too.


I was almost having a chuckle when I put the cross on him.

----------


## ZQLewis

Yesmate,  Dam fine shot, standing at a moving target and a neck shot.
Think you did all future hunters in the area a favor taking him out of the gene pool.
Z

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

Turns out fallow bucks don't like 160gr TMKs.

242 DS ;-) taxidermist is sorting him out for me as a shoulder mount.

----------


## Mooseman

That's a beauty fallow buck, they sure do look nice with those big palmns.

----------


## Gkp

What a ripper buck, well done!

----------


## Rusky

Fat buck!

----------


## chainsaw

some times you get lucky ....  late May guided hunt on Otago high country station, just before the weather crapped itself.    
Day 1 we lucked out with a ripper fallow buck.  However getting onto a big red stag was going to be more difficult as all the big boys "disappear" post roar, that's if they have not been taken out during the roar.   Sighted this huge stag right on dark with a couple of spikers and another decent stag (10 or 12?) failing light and he did not stick around.  Light & range was not conducive to a shot & did not want to risk a wounded animal so we left them undisturbed, trusting the feed would hold them in the general area over night.  And we'd have a chance to catch them feeding up first light before they made their way back into the scrub.  Long story short we very lucky, found the spikers & eventually after a tricky stalk the big boy feeding up in one of guts that ran back to the scrub.   Biggest stag and timber I've ever come across, measured at 382 DS.  Stoked !  
Tribute to the local knowledge and skills of the guide for making this possible.

----------


## Yesmate

@chainsaw was that thing behind a fence?serious question as a few of the comments in the write up sound as tho it may have been wild.

----------


## 300wsm for life

Thumper of a stag. We'll done!

----------


## chainsaw

> @chainsaw was that thing behind a fence?serious question as a few of the comments in the write up sound as tho it may have been wild.


Free range stag, 100,000 acres to range around in, plus a heap of public land on all sides. Only fences were sheep/cattle fences which as you know are no obstacle for deer.  There are some very good genetics on the property, but this exceeded all expectations.

----------


## Goosebayhunter

Few Stags from this year Private Land free range. North Canterbury. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Yesmate

> Free range stag, 100,000 acres to range around in, plus a heap of public land on all sides. Only fences were sheep/cattle fences which as you know are no obstacle for deer.  There are some very good genetics on the property, but this exceeded all expectations.


Great work it’s a beast.

----------


## Mooseman

@chainsaw that's a real cracker stag, I have a mate who hunts down that way for Fallow and Reds on a big station his son guides on. Was your guides name Jerrad by any chance? They have shot some very nice stags there also.

----------


## Mooseman

@Goosebayhunter that is an impressive line up of stags you have posted, Well Done.

----------


## chainsaw

> @chainsaw that's a real cracker stag, I have a mate who hunts down that way for Fallow and Reds on a big station his son guides on. Was your guides name Jerrad by any chance? They have shot some very nice stags there also.


Thanks @Mooseman, guide was a great guy named Bruce.

----------


## Micky Duck

interesting that he hasnt completely stripped his velvet...I shot a stag late in roar a couple of years back with just a wee bit left on same as your fella...left it in place for added character.
a ripper of astag yours is to be sure,awesome genetics getting around and they are getting old enough to grow out properly.

----------


## zack

Still Private land , not free range  !!!

----------


## chainsaw

> interesting that he hasnt completely stripped his velvet...I shot a stag late in roar a couple of years back with just a wee bit left on same as your fella...left it in place for added character.
> a ripper of astag yours is to be sure,awesome genetics getting around and they are getting old enough to grow out properly.


And there’s heaps of public land adjacent.... so chances are those genes will find their way into the wider area & herd

----------


## Goosebayhunter

> Still Private land , not free range  !!!


Technically speaking every single deer is not free range then. Most of the places where red deer where first liberated are private land. Especially in the raikaia catchment.

A lot of owners down otago have spent a huge about of effort and energy on herd management. And the same result would happen if we had the same Attitude for public hunting without every Tom dick and Harry trashing it, shooting every Stag they see that is immature, smashing all the spikes in spring.

If a property has a sheep fence on the boundary of Doc I'll certainly wait till it jumps into the doc so it's free range.. Said no one ever.
Its about congratulating guys on a lovely stag not having a cry to think whatever you thinks better. Didn't your mum ever teach you if you don't have anything good to say don't say it? 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## zack

Good response :Thumbsup:  , coming from the man that shoots giraffes

----------


## 300wsm for life

If you can't congratulate someone for their success then you should leave zack. This post is for people to share their trophies, if you want to debate private vs Crown vs behind the wire please do this elsewhere. It's comment's like yours that stop people sharing.

----------


## 300wsm for life

Goosebayhunter that is a fantastic line up of stags.

----------


## LOC

> Good response , coming from the man that shoots giraffes


Yawn

----------


## ZQLewis

Thats some impressive heads Chainsaw and Goosebay.
I was lucky to spend a few hours flying around one of those large Otago stations with the owner  back in spring 2017. He was mustering stock and we where spotting deer.
Would definitely call that free range private land and DOC grazing lease.  They do manage the hunting pressure and selectively cull poor heads to increase the trophy valve.
Common practice on many private land blocks.  Seen it on fallow blocks as well. Watched the disturbed deer bolt into the Doc land, then they come out to graze.

Got to see some of the international trophy heads on the fenced blocks earlier this year and they are massive. Personally I find them ugly with all the down turned growth and parmated tops, but International hunters pay good money and that keeps money flowing in and some of those genetics do make it into the wild herd.  
Have a picture of one on the back of a guide's ute at the camping ground and it was ugly but probably rated as a Super Gold to the hunter and his guide.
Z

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> If you can't congratulate someone for their success then you should leave zack. This post is for people to share their trophies, if you want to debate private vs Crown vs behind the wire please do this elsewhere. It's comment's like yours that stop people sharing.


@ Spanners Old Zack has a chip on his shoulder clearly.

@ 300wsm for life . I couldn't agree more mate ;-)

----------


## turtle

:Omg:   I've got a pic of a beauty shot up Counties way Easter mon. Reluctant to post it cos of comments about private land. Regardless of where this thing was it's a beauty. Just trying to find how to resize it..

----------


## Goosebayhunter

Nice 13 we got last Friday. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## ZQLewis

Thats got good width to it.!

----------


## Goosebayhunter

> Thats got good width to it.!


Looked like a moose on the hoof, as usual lol. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman

@turtle I wouldn't worry to much what people think regarding shooting animals on private land as I think it is probably a case of sour grapes for those that find something to moan about. Post it up , keen to see it.
As 300wsm for life said this thread is for those showing us there hard earned trophies so leave the negative comments out, please.
This is one thread I always look forward to checking out to see what successes have been achieved.

----------


## turtle

This is best I can do resizing.

Proud Grandson with his Dad

----------


## 300wsm for life

Nice stag.

----------


## chainsaw

Nice animal, and super dark stain timber. Well done

----------


## Mooseman

Great animal, I missed a good stag a few weeks back with black antlers like that. Well Done guys.

----------


## stagslayer 12

Sika Stag From the roar, shot this guy roaring hard from 10 paces! good times!

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Was bush stalking for a hind,took this guy out with a running shot when I saw his head cos I felt bad for himAttachment 112209Attachment 112210


That's a very good spiker

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Good response , coming from the man that shoots giraffes


 @zack if you are a purist that's great, but a true purist would realise that most of the game animals we have here in NZ came from fenced game parks and are therefore domesticated deer and not really the same as true wild deer in their native habitat. You will have to stop hunting in NZ if you want to remain true to your values.
Enjoy your purist red deer hunting in Hungary, Bulgaria, Croatia, France, Spain, Poland, GDR, Scotland, Turkey, oh bugger, they all have managed wild herds and have for hundreds of years. So the reality of hunting is that it is managing game animals to balance their environment. This is how it has been for hundreds of years.
The Great Hall at Moritzburg

----------


## madmaori

> Still Private land , not free range  !!!


What a fuck head  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Tahr

> Attachment 112855Sika Stag From the roar, shot this guy roaring hard from 10 paces! good times!


 @stagslayer I enjoyed your vid too thanks

----------


## Pop Shot

> @stagslayer I enjoyed your vid too thanks


 @Tahr - His videos are some of my favourite on YouTube.

No fancy carry on, just honest hunting.

----------


## Sideshow

Have a link to the vid? Cheers :Thumbsup:  @Pop Shot

----------


## 7mmwsm

> @zack if you are a purist that's great, but a true purist would realise that most of the game animals we have here in NZ came from fenced game parks and are therefore domesticated deer and not really the same as true wild deer in their native habitat. You will have to stop hunting in NZ if you want to remain true to your values.
> Enjoy your purist red deer hunting in Hungary, Bulgaria, Croatia, France, Spain, Poland, GDR, Scotland, Turkey, oh bugger, they all have managed wild herds and have for hundreds of years. So the reality of hunting is that it is managing game animals to balance their environment. This is how it has been for hundreds of years.Attachment 112857
> The Great Hall at Moritzburg


I'm glad I'm not the poor bugger who has to keep the spiders off all those. It's hard enough keeping them off the ones down at ground level.

----------


## tanqueray

> @zack if you are a purist that's great, but a true purist would realise that most of the game animals we have here in NZ came from fenced game parks and are therefore domesticated deer and not really the same as true wild deer in their native habitat. You will have to stop hunting in NZ if you want to remain true to your values.
> Enjoy your purist red deer hunting in Hungary, Bulgaria, Croatia, France, Spain, Poland, GDR, Scotland, Turkey, oh bugger, they all have managed wild herds and have for hundreds of years. So the reality of hunting is that it is managing game animals to balance their environment. This is how it has been for hundreds of years.Attachment 112857
> The Great Hall at Moritzburg


Most of those trophies were killed by coursing too. Private or public land, we have reasonable morals here in NZ when it comes to hunting.

----------


## Yesmate

> @zack if you are a purist that's great, but a true purist would realise that most of the game animals we have here in NZ came from fenced game parks and are therefore domesticated deer and not really the same as true wild deer in their native habitat. You will have to stop hunting in NZ if you want to remain true to your values.
> Enjoy your purist red deer hunting in Hungary, Bulgaria, Croatia, France, Spain, Poland, GDR, Scotland, Turkey, oh bugger, they all have managed wild herds and have for hundreds of years. So the reality of hunting is that it is managing game animals to balance their environment. This is how it has been for hundreds of years.Attachment 112857
> The Great Hall at Moritzburg


i think he was more referring to fenced in as less of a hunting challenge as opposed to a true wild public land animal(which is far far different to something on a station).I agree with zack in that its still a fenced animal and shot as opposed to hunted.The animals on this station May be able  to roam into public land but wont as their foodsupply on the farm will be top notch and there whereabouts at almost all times will be known by the guide/farmer.

----------


## 300wsm for life

Have either you   @Yesmate or zack ever hunted on a station? Yes they have better genetics as access is controlled but they are certainly not any easier to hunt. I get the chance twice a year(max) to hunt a station in marlborough for a meat animal only. Certainly not an easy hunt, these are wild deer and not fenced. I personally prefer hunting Crown land as I am free to wander anywhere I am allowed to. When people refer to behind the fence it is a reference to deer fences not sheep fences. Please just stick to congratulating.

----------


## Yesmate

> Have either you   @Yesmate or zack ever hunted on a station? Yes they have better genetics as access is controlled but they are certainly not any easier to hunt. I get the chance twice a year(max) to hunt a station in marlborough for a meat animal only. Certainly not an easy hunt, these are wild deer and not fenced. I personally prefer hunting Crown land as I am free to wander anywhere I am allowed to. When people refer to behind the fence it is a reference to deer fences not sheep fences. Please just stick to congratulating.


ive shot a few animals on private land and hunted a few on doc land.i did say well done to chainsaw in a previous post cos it’s a beauty head and he’s chipper with his kill but let’s keep it real mate we all have differing views on what hunting is and I like hearing everyone’s view on it,for me hunting is 90/10,finding an animal 90 shooting it 10.

----------


## 300wsm for life

Yes we all do have different views, but this post was just for photos and not debate.

----------


## Gibo

Who said?

----------


## BRADS

> Who said?


Me, what you going to do about it? 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Me, what you going to do about it? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Stand on your foot  :Psmiley:

----------


## Sideshow

After that @Gibo was so nice to @BRADS he gave him all the info on where to find those Te Puke Fallow :Thumbsup:  then everyone one was lining up to have there feet stepped on by Gibo so they too could get the info :Wtfsmilie:  :Wink:

----------


## Boaraxa

Attachment 112744[/QUOTE]
Geez that is a beast alright , well done

----------


## Sideshow

> Good response , coming from the man that shoots giraffes


You have never tasted Giraffes then I take it?
The skins also make a great stair runner :Thumbsup:  and there bones are some of the hardest of all planes game.
It is tasty by the way :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> You have never tasted Giraffes then I take it?
> The skins also make a great stair runner and there bones are some of the hardest of all planes game.
> It is tasty by the way


Would certainly be the animal to target if neck chops are your favourite.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Most of those trophies were killed by coursing too. Private or public land, we have reasonable morals here in NZ when it comes to hunting.


Those Moritzburg trophies were actually bred in a park - as in farmed. The heads in pubs around Saxony were quite ordinary just like a good bush stag shot here. The heads at the hunting castles are quite different. Those deer were selectively bred in the 'Park' and when there was to be a 'Hunt' deer and Boars would be run into a smaller enclosure of about 3 hectares and whilst the 'gentle crowd' watched, cheered and applauded from the bleachers, gallant gents would step forward and shoot with crossbow or with spear and lance battle a cornered animal.
 At the end of the days entertainment the guests would retire to the castle for feasting, drinking, dancing and rooting, judging from the muraled walls.

----------


## stagslayer 12

sika stag i got on a random afternoon hunt a few weeks back

----------


## chainsaw

Good length and spread. Well done

----------


## Gutshot



----------


## Tahr

Tonight in the rain (again).

----------


## NRT

> Attachment 115512Attachment 115512Attachment 115513sika stag i got on a random afternoon hunt a few weeks back


What a beast ,well done

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## superdiver

> Attachment 115531


That is impressive! Off a slip or you nab it on the farm edge?

----------


## stagslayer 12

Nice one, seen thta on the sambar rusa site, well done

----------


## stagslayer 12

nice 11 Thar, looks like a ruahine stag?

----------


## Tahr

> nice 11 Thar, looks like a ruahine stag?


Waewaepa Range

----------


## Mangle

What is the Sambar / Rusa site ? Be keen to check that out...cracking Rusa that...

----------


## Lucky

> Attachment 115531


Friggin awesome

----------


## Mooseman

Nice stags there guys.

----------


## stagslayer 12

sambar rusa site on FB - thats probably the best rusa stag on there so far this year

----------


## Beginnerhunter



----------


## JMJW

After a few trips to a work station down in the wairarapa I finally managed my first buck after seeing one last time but not having the chance to get it. 300wsm and 178eldx @ 80m through the engine room meant he wasn't going anywhere.

----------


## superdiver

Yeah boy! Glad you finally got one of those sneaky buggers!

----------


## Gibo

Nice buck!

----------


## Dorkus

Nice Jordy!

----------


## Mooseman

Real nice Buck, good on ya.

----------


## Crwadj

Got this last week, very nice meat. A little bit like pork

----------


## Preacher

Loving the rifle and sling!

----------


## Sako851

Nice nice

----------


## Link

New rem mag is going well. Unfortunately he broke off one side when he hit the deck

----------


## Tahr

> New rem mag is going well. Unfortunately he broke off one side when he hit the deck


Nice. Looks like he was an older stag and was really close to shedding.The bigger older ones shed first. That will be why it "broke" off. Ive seen them drop of simply from the bullet impact into the shoulder.

----------


## Mooseman

Nice one, at least you can put him back together.

----------


## Link

Yea I was surprised to see him still with antlers to be honest, thought they would have all dropped by now? Cheers @Mooseman yea I may do that as hes nice and even

----------


## Tahr

> Yea I was surprised to see him still with antlers to be honest, thought they would have all dropped by now? Cheers @Mooseman yea I may do that as hes nice and even


Thats the first shed stag Ive seen this year so far.

----------


## Shearer

Saw a nice red down Ohau way a couple of days ago and he still had his head gear on.

----------


## Sarvo

> Thats the first shed stag Ive seen this year so far.


Yes - my #1 and #2 still wearing theirs last night 
They been moving around like its late March for some reason - just this last week

----------


## ZQLewis

JMJW nice one, they don't play ball every time. I don't yet have a fallow stag head
Nice one Crwadj, Like the full stock rifle, What is the Caliber, range to animal.  Keen to know more?
Z

----------


## Micky Duck

working on deer farm today quite a few spikers have big furry velvets and saw two stags out of about 500 that had pretty full racks of velvet....a few antler buttons were seen on ground,most stags still had buttons in place but few had new growth......

----------


## tiroatedson

Have quite a few older stags shedding buttons now. Being busy shedding for the last week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Crwadj

> JMJW nice one, they don't play ball every time. I don't yet have a fallow stag head
> Nice one Crwadj, Like the full stock rifle, What is the Caliber, range to animal.  Keen to know more?
> Z


It was the guides new rifle. Steyr Mannlicher 9.3 x 62. First animal downed with it, from about 150M. Great tasting meat, not gamey at all. Getting the head mounted

----------


## Tahr

2019's hard antler...

----------


## Tahr

A better pic of the above.

----------


## Shootm

> A better pic of the above.
> 
> Attachment 119702


Not bad for a young fella  :Wink:

----------


## Pongo12

> A better pic of the above.
> 
> Attachment 119702


Looking good mate. I finally got a home built for all my bones to live, poor things were all stuffed in a old shed

----------


## Tahr

> Looking good mate. I finally got a home built for all my bones to live, poor things were all stuffed in a old shed
> Attachment 119725


Some goodies there.

----------


## Sideshow

Not the place to add a trampoline too :O O:  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

Shit hot bro, some crackers there. 
Loving the QD mounts too  :Wink:

----------


## Pongo12

Hahaha I'm a farmer bro, bitta rough no8 and the jobs right. I knew someone would pick up on it

----------


## chainsaw

> A better pic of the above.
> 
> Attachment 119702


 @Tahr you need to take me hunting  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sarvo

> Hahaha I'm a farmer bro, bitta rough no8 and the jobs right. I knew someone would pick up on it


I sense Sonny Ham genes here ???

----------


## Mooseman

Awesome collection of antlers guys.

----------


## Tahr

> @Tahr you need to take me hunting


Ok. But one mention of politics or gun legislation by you and you get to walk home  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Lucky

Shit no wonder I ain’t shooting much Tahr and Pongo shoot them all....hahaha ....good on ya boys

----------


## turtle

> Ok. But one mention of politics or gun legislation by you and you get to walk home


Yeah I reckon. What's happening to our values and standards aye. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Yesmate

First deer for my boy.I don’t know much about fallow but been told it’s a decent head.shot him at 120 yards with my 7 mag.
someone else has had a go at him note the second photo there is a bullet hole through his paddle.
Man watching a young one shoot their first deer is something to observe!

----------


## stug

Well done young man, you are right about watching your kids shoot their first deer. Both my daughters have shot their first. Nerve wracking waiting for the shot to break and for it to be a good shot.

----------


## Mooseman

> Well done young man, you are right about watching your kids shoot their first deer. Both my daughters have shot their first. Nerve wracking waiting for the shot to break and for it to be a good shot.


But worth the wait for sure.

----------


## Micky Duck

fat venison...yumho,great work getting the young man a deer...may it be the first of many.

----------


## chainsaw

Aye, plenty of fat on that one

----------


## skyflyhigh

Had the hounds out tonight for an evening run up the bluies , while they were 500m down the gully looking for boris , bumped in to this fella, gave him a wee pat on the head with the 44 .
Thought they would have been shedding antlers by now? 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Padox

Nice bug eye shot haha the bigger boys have the younger bucks still have wood on won't b for much longer starting to pick up a few castys

----------


## NRT

That's Bug eye to bits

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

That’s just mean! You should take ya boots of his balls before taking photos like that :Wink:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

big boys round here still got their racks. The weather's been so bullshit for so long they probably think it's still mid winter

----------


## skyflyhigh

Yeap def been proper spring weather this season,  bring on a bit of sunshine , seen a few redskins pumping out velvet now. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cigar

> big boys round here still got their racks. The weather's been so bullshit for so long they probably think it's still mid winter


The fallow bucks (big and small) were still carrying mid October up here, have one on gamecam on Wednesday 30th that had cast. Spooked a deer a couple of hundred metres from the camera around 8am, photos of a deer at 11:30 when we checked at 13:45! We did manage to get close to one soon after but the wind stuffed it.

----------

